
Ask HN: As a developer, how do you say that something should not be done? - vfc1
I think we have all been there, you receive this requirement where something is being asked from business. Like for example some load tests where made, and at 3500 users they found memory issues.<p>But the application in production has only 2 concurrent users, not to mention most of the times zero.<p>Refactoring the application to optimize the memory consumption means basically rewriting the backend.<p>So its not that its impossible, its that its not worth the risk given the fact that the use case is not valid.<p>But that&#x27;s your assessment as a developer, that the organization tends to discard. What do you do in these curve ball situations:<p>- do you just say its impossible, and basically lie?<p>- do you say that its not recommended, the usual reply of which is basically &quot;its your problem&quot;<p>- other solutions?
======
stray
Give a _realistic_ estimate of the cost. There may be some options for scaling
horizontally -- explore those before making your estimate.

It may be that the benefit outweighs the cost (you don't what they have up
their sleeves -- maybe they have a buyer if it can support 5000).

The answer is _never_ "it can't be done" \-- but sometimes it _is_ "how much
money you got?"

